# pistol ranges with pistols for rent and sale



## Molon Labe (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello to all,

Brand new to the forum and about to be brand new to North Dakota as a permanent resident. My wife and I are moving there from Pennsylvania this coming Monday morning. I got a lot to learn about hunting, fishing and trapping regulations. But the topic of this post is where can I find, if they even exist an indoor or outdoor pistol range, that will let you rent different handguns by the hour, half hour, day etc. for testing/trying out purposes so you can decide which one or multiples you want to buy.

Furthermore, if there's any that let you tryout shotguns and rifles as well. In know I'm stretching it there, but I do have a pistol range about a half hour drive away that's like the one I described above. We will be living in the Williston area and I'm cool with a couple hour ride any direction from there if need be.

In addition to that, my wife and I are also interested in joining any shooting clubs/ranges within an hours ride or so from Williston area.

I'm 41 years old and was raised in a serious hunting and shooting family as well as my wife, although she was always into the fishing more and just recently has taken up a huge interest in shooting pistols, revolvers and Romford rifles. She'd love to join an ACTIVE shooting league/club as would I.

I'd appreciate and leads available please and thank you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fargo has one, but thats a long drive from Williston. You will run into people to go shooting with. You will also find that people don't flip out over a little gunfire. There are hundreds of square miles of public land south of Williston and you can shoot anywhere you want to there. Maybe a few dozen prairie dogs for starters.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As Plainsman said, Fargo has one, and I believe Grand Forks does as well. Both are on the east side of the state. There are a lot of people in Williston because of the oil boom, but frankly, it is in the middle nowhere. 8)

I know that there is at least one private range in Williston, but I don't know it they rent firearms. I know a guy that lives in Williston and runs a business there, give me a couple of days and I'll see what I can find out for you.

Huntin1


----------



## Molon Labe (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks fellas, we actually got a place in Tioga for now. I was in Dickinson for two days, Watford city for a few days and we got a permanent place here in Tioga. I say permanently loosely. Signed a few months lease here because this is where the job my wife took is at.


----------



## nowayer (Nov 26, 2015)

So what handgun are you eyeing right now? What would be your purpose of it?


----------



## dawngrant (Apr 27, 2016)

I like your collection. It's looking very nice I wants to buy this shoot gun please can you tell me how much I need to pay to get it.


----------

